# Exercises For Adding Width To Chest?



## Want2GetBig (May 22, 2005)

My friends at a low BF%,quite muscly,and he wants to add more width to his

chest.

Any exercises that actually add width to the chest instead of adding mass to it?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Theres lots of debate about wether you can isolate certain parts of the chest, but i would try ultra wide grip bench press and elbows out wide dips, bothwork the outer part of the chest )or where i feel it most)


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> ultra wide grip bench press


yeah have worked for me in terms of the sides of the chest. You may also try dumdbell flyes making sure arms are extended wide when you go down (but still slightly bent), tense at the bottom when arms are wide apart.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

does he want visual width or tape measure width..as ur back does that! bigger lats create an illusion of a bigger chest anyway


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

if you want width, use a wide grip!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

have to agree ^^


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

You should never do wide grip benches...bad bad ju ju......

If you want to add width superset Dips(see archives for proper way to do them) and benches to the neck(winger`s gonna slam me for this one....lol)

and do 6 reps of 3 sets of each exercise and take only 30 secs rest between each superset....

The benching to the neck should be done with a weight about half your normal benching poundage(leave the ego at the door)..lift your feet of the floor and cross over abdominals(keeps back flat and make you concentrate of pec muscles)take a grip that has your palms "DIRECTLY" over your elbows "AT THE BOTTOM OF THE MOVEMENT"...HAVE A COUPLE OF PRACTISE RUNS FIRST TO GET ANGLE RIGHT...Then lower bar to either your adams apple or collar bone(which ever feels best)and keep elbows back...when you hit the bottom of the rep if hand and elbow positions are correct you will feel the pecs pulling around the lower and outer regions...continue with reps till set finished the straight into dips....never ever go into this exercise with your regual benching poundage or a wide grip you`ll blow you shoulder out....


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

whats wrong with with WG bench


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Stu said:


> whats wrong with with WG bench


, *yeh*? i have done ultra wide grip benches, much lighter weight, but a good finisher after normal benching.

AND definately NO worse than your benching to neck  (which i also have done) :lift:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> AND definately NO worse than your benching to neck (which i also have done)


I would rather hit my ball$ with a sledge hammer than do wide grip benching...I have a dodgey shoulder as it is and benching to neck never bothers it..even regular benches hurt it.....its all about the poundage and precise movement when benching to neck..imo...



> whats wrong with with WG bench


Try it and tell me how your shoulder joints feel during and the next day..totally unnatural movement..imo..


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Try it and tell me how your shoulder joints feel during and the next day..totally unnatural movement..imo..


And benching to the neck is natural (wheres winger when you need him)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

samurai69 said:


> And benching to the neck is natural (wheres winger when you need him)


Actually it is

When you yawn and stretch(moving arms when waking from slumber)you pull your arms back as if your doing a neck press  to open up your ribcage


----------



## Want2GetBig (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info people! 

Keep It Liftin :lift:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Flyes hit the outer chest a treat. I use flyes alot in my chest routine.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

imo - you cant 'shape' a muscle (ie. make it wider) you can only make it bigger or make it smaller - if we all had the same shape of pectorals or any other muscle there wouldn't be the word individual

eat right, lift heavy, sleep enough - muscles get bigger

get any of the above majorly wrong - muscles stay the same or get smaller


----------

